

Facebook's iOS crash symbolization tool for Linux - jamesgpearce
https://github.com/facebook/atosl

======
js2
You could also use dump_syms from the Google Breakpad project[1]. Run it on
your dSYMs on OS X and it emits the symbols in a easily parseable text
format[2] that you can then consume on any platform. It's designed to work
with the breakpad stackwalker binary for symbolizing a minidump generated by
the breakpad client library but there are other consumers[3,4].

1\. [https://code.google.com/p/google-
breakpad/](https://code.google.com/p/google-breakpad/)

2\. [https://code.google.com/p/google-
breakpad/wiki/SymbolFiles](https://code.google.com/p/google-
breakpad/wiki/SymbolFiles)

3\. [https://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/compiler-
rt/trunk/lib/asan...](https://llvm.org/svn/llvm-project/compiler-
rt/trunk/lib/asan/scripts/asan_symbolize.py)

4\. [https://github.com/chromium/crsym](https://github.com/chromium/crsym)

